# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Importadores de espárrago peruano de  EE.UU.  lanzan renovado plan para promover un mayor consumo

## Bruno Cillóniz

La Asociación de Importadores de Espárragos del Perú (PAIA) ha desarrollado un renovado plan de gestión 2009/2010 para los espárragos frescos peruanos como un instrumento que será fundamental para todos los involucrados en el comercio de estas hortalizas.  El Plan incluye estadísticas de crecimiento del mercado, las tendencias, la industria y  los principales hechos demográficos para el 2009, así como, sugiere métodos para optimizar las ventas dentro de la categoría. El comercio de espárragos ha registrado un continuo crecimiento en los Estados Unidos y las importaciones de espárragos frescos peruanos se incrementaron en un 12,6% en el 2008", según Priscilla Lleras, Coordinadora de PAIA. 
La Asociación señala que, según el Departamento de Comercio, con datos del censo de Comercio Exterior y  Estadísticas registrados en el 2008, los Estados Unidos importaron más de 308256, 000 libras de espárragos fresco y de ese total el Perú representó 174 382,783 libras. El Perú lidera el suministro de espárragos frescos a los Estados Unidos  representando 56% del total de la oferta a los EE.UU. en el 2008.  
El Plan de Gestión 2009/2010 para los espárragos frescos peruanos  incluye estadísticas relativas al comportamiento del mercado, las tendencias nutricionales , la posición del consumidor, la seguridad alimentaria, datos demográficos del consumo de espárragos frescos, así como categorías y objetivos de mercadeo.    "Con este esquema se provee a los minoristas y la industria del tipo de información que es necesaria para vender más espárragos frescos peruanos. Es nuestro objetivo informar y promover el comercio, así como ofrecer propuestas de estrategias de comercialización minoristas. Por otra parte, como industria, buscamos continuar en nuestros esfuerzos de desarrollo de programas de valor añadido que ofrezcan al consumidor opciones que promuevan la comodidad, el ahorro y alternativas de fácil preparación para los espárragos frescos peruanos ", afirma Juan Barmmer Campbell, Director de Marketing  de Chestnut Hill Farms, y co presidente de PAIA en Miami, Florida y la Costa Este.  Según un informe sobre frutas y hortalizas del departamento de Agricultura de los Estados Unidos, en los últimos meses, y desde octubre del 2008, los minoristas han hecho un gran esfuerzo en la promoción de los espárragos frescos manteniendo la publicidad entre los cinco principales productos - que es un claro indicador de que el interés de los consumidores por los espárragos mantiene su papel de liderazgo.   Además, según el Informe de tendencias para productos frescos 2009 que publica The Packer, los espárragos figuran entre los 20 verduras frescas más vendidas , afirma Matt DeCarlo, Presidente de Altar Produce, Calexico, y Co-Presidente de PAIA en California y la Costa Oeste.   "Es nuestro objetivo promover el Plan de Gestión y estamos muy optimistas por el esquema de suministro de información a los minoristas y la industria en general con las claves de las estrategias para aumentar el consumo de espárragos frescos peruanos ", declaró Priscilla Lleras, Coordinadora de la  PAIA.  
El Plan está disponible para cualquiera de los miembros de la Asociación de Importadores de Espárragos Peruanos poniéndose en contacto con su Coordinadora, Priscilla Lleras. La asociación concentrará esfuerzos aún mayores en el 2009 para difundir información a la prensa de negocios, los supermercados y los consumidores en relación con los beneficios de los espárragos - a través de artículos, publicidad, comunicación directa, y la participación en ferias, La asociación prevé aumentar el consumo y la demanda de espárragos frescos en 2009.   
Contacto: 
Priscilla Lleras 
Teléfono: 817-793-3133 
Correo electrónico: prestige@1scom.net Con información de Fresh Plaza.es  *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org* Temas similares: Artículo: Lanzan fondo para promover proyectos amazónicos que reduzcan pobreza Artículo: Lanzan programa Ecoparque Lambayeque para promover prácticas de producción más limpia Artículo: Aumenta interés en mercado peruano de importadores de maquinaria para minería y agricultura Artículo: Importadores ecuatorianos anunciarían alternativa para importar más pavo peruano St. Louis, Missouri, recibe espárrago peruano

----------

